# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ช็อค!!ยางป้ายแดงถูกๆราคาเบาๆพร้อมใช้งานทันทีครับ

## spongefast

ขายแล้วครับ

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด  6  มกราคม   2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  มาจัดกันไปได้ครับ เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

ยางรถป้ายแดงราคาเบาๆ ทุกชุดเป็น  ยางใหม่  100%     สมบูรณ์ 100%   รับประกันทุกชุดครับ   ทุกคัน*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด  8  มกราคม   2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

085-4065645     ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด  9  มกราคม   2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  

085-4065645     ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด  10  มกราคม   2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  มาจัดกันไปได้ครับ

 เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

***ร้านเปิดทุกวันนะครับ  ไม่หยุดครับ**


085-4065645      ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ถูกและดี    มีที่นี่ครับ   รับประกันไม่ผิดหวังครับ      พร้อมใช้งานทันที      ราคาเบาๆ    ยางทุกชุดพร้อมใช้งานทันที  ครับ

เน้นเป็นลูกค้ากันระยะยาว ครับ    ขายมากว่า 1,000  ชุด  ไม่เคยมีปัญหาครับ  ไว้ใจได้ครับ  **


รับของ    วัชพล   รามอินทรา   สายไหม      กรุงเทพมหานคร      


  085-4065645      Dtac           ID Line      chamois99       ***ร้านเปิดทุกวันนะครับ  ปีใหม่ไม่หยุดครับ**


** *ในกรุงเทพมหานครวิ่งเอาไปส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านได้ตลอด 24 ขม. ครับ******

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด  13  มกราคม   2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

085-4065645     ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*มาใหม่ครับ ดอกเต็มๆ ราคาเบาๆ

085-4065645     ID Line  chamois99

กรุงเทพส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านทุกชุดๆครับ   หรือเข้ามาใส่ฟรีทุกชุดครับ*


* ยาง17สปอร์ตสวยดอกเต็ม  95%+  ไร้ตำหนิ   สมบูรณ์ 100%   ดอกหนาเต็มๆ 3-4  ปีสบายๆครับ    พร้อมใช้งานทันที  

ยาง  DUNLOP     รุ่น  LM 704   ขนาด    205/50/17    

ขายถูกยกชุด    6,999    บาทเท่านั้นครับ         ***ราคานี้เลขมงคลไม่ลดแล้วนะครับ รับประกันความถูกครับ***

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด  16  มกราคม   2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

085-4065645     ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด  17  มกราคม   2017***

สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

085-4065645     ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด  20  มกราคม   2017***

สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

085-4065645     ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

085-4065645     ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด  23  มกราคม   2017*** 

 สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

085-4065645     ID Line chamois99*

----------

